# Deal: ikan MS-PRO Beholder 3-Axis Gimbal Stabilizer $359 (Reg $599)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 3, 2017)

```
<p>B&H Photo has the ikan MS-PRO Beholder 3-Axis Gimbal Stabilizer in the DealZone for $359 (Reg $599) today only.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>

<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">3-Axis Motorized Gimbal Stabilizer</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Supports Loads up to 1.9 Pounds</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">QR Camera Plate</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">12-Bit Encoder, 32-Bit Controller</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3 x Follow Modes</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Joystick for Pan and Tilt Adjustment</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Manual Framing Function</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Inverted Mode for Low-Angle Shooting</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3/8″-16 Threaded Mounting Hole</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Powered by Three 18650 Batteries</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://bhpho.to/2xdDPQA"><strong>ikan MS-PRO Beholder 3-Axis Gimbal Stabilizer $359</strong></a> (Reg $599)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

